# jumping up



## KSS (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello, my 8 month old jumps up at everyone all the time and no command stops him. Subsequently, he frightens my 2 year old niece and people who call, rush in the house, so we can pull him off. He is 11kg and very strong. Just don't know what to do and people are getting fed up, especially with muddy paws.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you taken him to training classes? They can really help dogs develop self control and manners around other people if you go to a good class.

For now I would teach him a really strong sit command for greeting people and when you are expecting visitors put a lead on him so you can manage him and stop him from leaping at people. Ask visitors to ask him to sit and only say hello to him when he does with you using the lead to stop him leaping at them.

Until he can behave himself better I would keep him on a lead around your young niece and not allow him near her


----------



## Eviefromscotland (Sep 25, 2019)

Has anyone tried this petgentle device..? 
Does it work????
Is it worth the money???


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

What’s a petgentle device?


----------



## Henrymum (Aug 21, 2017)

Petgentle is a device that emits a high pitched sound that is aversive to dogs. We got one to help with Henry’s barking out the window at passing dogs, people, etc. Etc. It didnt work with him, but might help others? Anybody want to weigh in?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I avoid any aversive methods as they can create more problems than they ever may solve.

Stick with positive reward based training, if you are struggling book a lesson wit h a decent reward based trainer who will help you get on track with whatever you are struggling with.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I use a bark collar to help with unnecessary barking. It works to some extent, I only have to show him it now, it was always very loose so he never really felt the vibrate. As for jumping up, I’m working on this now but it’s very difficult when some people encourage him to jump up! It is reducing a little but it’s just consistency. 
Must admit, I’ve not been to puppy training though.


----------

